# SMOK KNIGHT KIT



## Nailedit77 (17/5/16)

*Helmet Atomizer*

Ejuice Capacity: 2ml
Height: 32.5mm
Diameter: 24.5mm
Material: Stainless Steel & Pyrex Glass

*KOOPOR MINI2 Mod *

Width: 43mm
Height: 81.5mm
Depth: 24.5mm
Battery Capacity: 2600mAh
Power Range: 1W-80W
Resistance Range: 0.1ohm-0.3ohm (VW Mode), 0.06ohm-2.0ohm(TC Mode)
Temperature Range: 200-600F/ 100-315C
Material: Zinc Alloy
Standby Current:<500uA
Color: Orange: Black, Silver, White

1. COLORFUL FINISHES
2. FIRMWARE UPGRADEABLE
3. SAFETY TO USE–FOLLOW THE EU TPD
4. U-SHAPED E-JUICE TUBE
5. TOP PRESSURE SPINNING DESIGN
6. STAINLESS STEEL & GLASS MATERIAL
7. TOP ADJUSTABLE AIRFLOW SYSTEM
8. TOP-CAP FILLING DESIGN
9. MYTHICAL CREATURES PRINTING PATTERN
8. 80W TC/VW MODES
10. MAGNETIC DESIGN
11. 0.91-INCH BARE OLED SCREEN
12. HORIZONTAL+/- BUTTON

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lloyd (20/6/16)

Where can I get one?


----------



## E.T. (20/6/16)

Looks good, but would prefer if it had a replaceable battery, and no dragon


----------



## phanatik (22/6/16)

if it's not to pricey might consider one. 
loved my original koopor mini


----------



## Roodt (29/7/16)

E.T. said:


> Looks good, but would prefer if it had a replaceable battery, and no dragon


It takes a standard 18650. Unfortunately the dragon isn't removable


----------



## Caramia (30/7/16)

I watched some reviews on it, and I quite like it as a hardy back up device (and it can house bigger diameter tanks without looking too awkward, sorry my Picos) and pocket friendly mod when walking the dogs. I wouldn't want the tank though. And I miss the sleeve.
So, yes, if it's not too pricey, I'll most probably get one.


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/9/16)

Getting one of these on Monday - trading a Limitless XL for this one...

Anyone have one? Any tips and tricks?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

Got this one this morning and I'm rather impressed! The tank is a bit small for my preference (2ml) and I will probably sub it soon - 2ml's lasts about 30 minutes... 

A solid little "runaround" mod - perfect for driving, etc.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (26/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Got this one this morning and I'm rather impressed! The tank is a bit small for my preference (2ml) and I will probably sub it soon - 2ml's lasts about 30 minutes...
> 
> A solid little "runaround" mod - perfect for driving, etc.


Thanx @Rude Rudi! I love the looks of this.
Any pics?


----------

